# <<<<Friday Pictures>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Took the family to the Frio in Concan, my first time there. Definitely not my last, beautiful place!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few more


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Some from San Luis Pass


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Colorado trip.

The cabin was over 100yrs. old. Elk are from Rocky mountain national park. I had to have some local brew. 45 degrees every morning!! Rains everyday about 5pm in the mountains.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

110+ year old tombstone showing its age
My 8 year old behind the wheel of a Nascar Modified at Nifty Fiftees car show at Tomball Nights


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

A few HD clips from rides in Silverton and Ouray Colorado.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Headed out before first light last Tuesday










Checking the back of a shrimper










Chark!










Chompers










Hooked up










Scott with his shark. Caught his first, and 3 total.










Short video of Scotty nailing a dodo



Hammer down










Big ling of the day. Had to bend her tail to stay in the fish box










My bro with the ling


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Before










After










Video of Scotty on a shark. (warning, language)
Think he's excited?



Took my daughter to get her hair done



















Scotty saying hi to the 6'9" Gar at the Pearland BPS










Video of me shooting IDPA a few weeks ago



Its been a productive week


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

all i got this week.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Birthday is Saturday, but since my wife and I will be fishing a tournament, we decided to go ahead and start the celebrating today.

4mo old Red Lab, 'Lucy' (AKA Goosie)

Doc (Valentines Day 2000 - 8/2/12)


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Yesterday evening


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

a couple of rods i'm building. These were my first attempts at cross wraps, i think they turned out pretty good?


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

*Brothers of the Sun Tour Last Weekend*

My wifes' cousin is Kenny Chesneys road manager, so when they were coming to Houston we got some excellent tickets in the sand bar. The pics are with my iphone and not the best, but it was an excellent concert.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Yesterday evening


hey joe, we're headed out fishing tomorrow from BV, if i see you around i'll come say hello! may try out those flounder holes you mentioned!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Last Satry night at The Crab Trap Restaurant in Sargent! The dad of one of my daughters teammates plays in a band called Checkered Past! 


Wiring the panels and lighting control on Saks Fifth Avenue in the early eighties :smile:

Old Sporting Goods Inc sign is still there


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Birthday is Saturday, but since my wife and I will be fishing a tournament, we decided to go ahead and start the celebrating today.
> 
> 4mo old Red Lab, 'Lucy' (AKA Goosie)
> 
> Doc (Valentines Day 2000 - 8/2/12)


 i swear Lucy looks exactly like my Beadreaux did, your pictures crack me up. I'm still in touch with the kennel that you got her from, but i'm not sure when i can get a red pup since i have two crazy GWP running around right now. love that pup, she looks to be growing great


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Few pics of my twins in last weekends surf contest.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I sent off my son State record Application last week and got these in the mail yesterday,


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

1. Trip to Margaritaville Hotel in Pensacola
2. View from our room
3. How the REAL boss of our house sleeps
4. Waterspout in Galveston on Sunday


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Did a little mowing at the lease last weekend. More work to do!
Took pics from my stand.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> i swear Lucy looks exactly like my Beadreaux did, your pictures crack me up. I'm still in touch with the kennel that you got her from, but i'm not sure when i can get a red pup since i have two crazy GWP running around right now. love that pup, she looks to be growing great


She's a smart pup. She sits on command, and is learning 'down' as well. Her big thing now is jumping into the bath tub and staring you down until you turn the water on for her. Then she just splashes around like a beached walrus!

I'll be breeding her to my red male here in about 22 months.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hedgehog bath time





























Coupla guys that didn't make it past the Ladys tee box


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool Doc, I'm sure she'll throw gorgeous pups

The Beadreaux as a pup










The Beadreaux at about a year old










The Beadreaux at about 5










The Beadreaux at 6 right before she passed away










The center piece of my living room


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

jeeze, the similarities are eerie!



Jeff SATX said:


> Cool Doc, I'm sure she'll throw gorgeous pups
> 
> The Beadreaux as a pup
> 
> ...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Supper, how I get to supper, what I use to catch supper


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Hedgehog bath time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love all the pics on Friday, but I really love the pic of the hedgehog. Looks like a fun little animal. The golf swing..........well, I don't know. He is not shifting his weight from his right side to his left. All his weight is on his back foot. lol


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*My on and me*

My Friend Tommy Poynter sent me a picture from a Mako funament about 13 years ago of Me and My oldest son Josh. It made me think of all the good times weve had on the water. Love you son.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

a few sunsets over the Indian Ocean...


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

My 4 year old with her very first flounder! She caught it all by herself on her barbie pole last weekend. We thought she was kidding when she said "Mom, I think I have something!" (It was actually the first keeper of the day)


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Hedgehog bath time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the? Aren't those guys mini versions of porcupines? Looks like the lil guy likes a good scrubbing.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Pic my son took, a warning on Surfside, water spot trying to develop while swimming with my family, gotta love playing at the beach, and some fish.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

swifty said:


> What the? Aren't those guys mini versions of porcupines? Looks like the lil guy likes a good scrubbing.


Kinda, I can pick her up bare handed due to calloused hands. The wife and kiddo, not so much. And actually, she's scrambling like heck to get out of the sink and away from us


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Team Burns said:


> Pic my son took, a warning on Surfside, water spot trying to develop while swimming with my family, gotta love playing at the beach, and some fish.


Awesome! Best....the kiddo with that look and the sand all over him. Runner up...."objects in mirror are closer than they appear"


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Awesome! Best....the kiddo with that look and the sand all over him. Runner up...."objects in mirror are closer than they appear"


Thanks! He loves the beach. Did not edit early enough on spelling: waterspout


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

My boy with a one track mind!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Anybody ever use honey and Tony's


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got some cigar pokers and nub holders from bill today, look awesome and great work!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

*random pics from cell phone*

havent posted in awhile, figured i would throw some randoms up


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> Anybody ever use honey and Tony's


I haven't, how was it?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> havent posted in awhile, figured i would throw some randoms up


The 2 brunettes sure are checking out the blonde with the cool tat in that 5th pic.....bet they're saying "look at her looking all cool"...or something like that, maybe?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

yea thats exactly what they are thinking.... thats actually why i took this pic



swifty said:


> The 2 brunettes sure are checking out the blonde with the cool tat in that 5th pic.....bet they're saying "look at her looking all cool"...or something like that, maybe?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Some of my Pure Texas 2 yr olds, still putting it on.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

swifty said:


> The 2 brunettes sure are checking out the blonde with the cool tat in that 5th pic.....bet they're saying "look at her looking all cool"...or something like that, maybe?


Good ratio... 6 females : 2 males


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> I haven't, how was it?


Actually great, light on the honey


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

My little bottleraised 2 yr. old


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Tex-Cajun said:


> Good ratio... 6 females : 2 males


Dang straight!


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

1) Downtown Houston for those who live under a rock
2) Police Officers' Memorial
3) Art 
4) Bowie Tree and The Palace Cafe in Opelousas LA where I would spend time with my grandmother.
5) 1964 Buick that I want one day. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Its Time*

Excellent Pics Everyone .. Its Friday already ! Whew... Time to Eat :cheers:

Tacos with a Watermelon Salsa

Rub Ribs

Stuffed Trout.. Trout flavor was blended in well

Asian BBQ

Polska Time - Rierogoes n Potatoe Pancakes.. PPP

Cheek-en Catch a Dave


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> Some of my Pure Texas 2 yr olds, still putting it on.


Very nice!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Who wants one? :cheers:


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Smile*

Major milestone in his (momma's) life. She's trained him to smile when she takes a picture.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Who wants one? :cheers:


Make that two, one for each hand.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

if i'm going for "one for each hand" it's not gonna be a margarita! (o) (o)


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Deer*

This deer was swimming across the bay in Port O'Connor. We got close enough to take these pic but tried not to harrass it too much


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Some more from Georgia..*

ahhh The Masters


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*crazy girls...*

the girls..


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

fishing hard
results


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> Actually great, light on the honey


Might try that, I'm not big on honey though. But I'll try anything once almost


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Leaving in 5.....4....3...2..


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Sunday




helped catch and release a 8foot 8inch tiger shark on Bob Hall
Monday




caught a 49inch king on Bob Hall Pier








Rerigged when my rod gets hooked up again i let my Buddy Gage have at it his went 41inches..








Tuesday 




Took the family to the pier, my wife got her first king from Bob Hall just before sundown, went about 40inches and jumped 4feet int he air when it hit..








Thursday 








kingfish hot off the grill


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*a couple of "There, I fixed it!" that i found today*

you just don't get to see these every day....today, i was lucky.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

JShupe said:


> the girls..


I love the pics of little girls--they are really sugar-and-spice. My "baby girl" is now 46, her girls are 23 and 12. Love my three little girls!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

While Yall are sweating, I figured Id take a break from the heat


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> While Yall are sweating, I figured Id take a break from the heat


Yall be sure to tell Brian B I said hello!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pics as always....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

went looking for my kiddos first black drum near Packery channel, we fished fishbites..only found big hardheads, but we had fun..saw some nice trout eating finger mullet in the shallows and a huge sheepshead doing the same (should have taken the cast net) the kiddo landed 8 big hardheads we called it a day when a crab pinched my daughter, maybe we will find the black drum next time


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

A few from the past.....


----------



## TLLT (Jul 6, 2011)

Is that backhoe from the East fork of the San Jac?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Made a trip to Ohio last week and visited Amish Country.

































Also friends farm.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Father Daughter Kayak Fishing Video

put the kayak in the canal behind my place and headed into the Lower Laguna Madre with the kiddo, stopped on the way out and cast net some finger mullet








we got a nice little trout first, all fish ate live finger mullet under a DOA rattle cork..my daughter kept telling me we were gonna catch a cobia or kingfish haha maybe in a few years she will be out there offshore in the yak with me








released it, and got an even smaller one a minute or two later lol she caught a few hardheads as well








was on the last finger mullet and a nice ladyfish bites and goes crazy jumping all over, we unclipped from the anchor and gave chase..my daughter released most of the fish by herself 








was on the water for about an hour, let her get wet on the little beach close to the canal mouth, the Brown Tide seems to finally be going away, water visibility was pretty good..we tried to fix the big floating thing(boon i think is what its called) that keeps the grass out of the canals but it was too much weight to drag around with the yak








found a young seagull in the canal who couldnt fly i scooped him up with the net and released it in the lot next to my house hopefully he made it..
She caught two hardheads two trout and a feisty ladyfish (her favorite bay fish to catch) another great day on the water with the little one..

thanks for reading and watching
spread peace and love
till next time..SharkBait out


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Friday pics is always one of my favorite things on 2cool. Thanks everybody for posting!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great story and wonderful pics!!!! the smile says it all!!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

a few from our vacation


----------

